# Newbie question



## David Locklear (Jan 3, 2017)

I am a newbie with about 8 hours of usage using TrueOS.      

Can I ask for help on this forum ?    My 1st and 2nd questions are that:  1 )  I have no sound in any games   2 ) the Suspend feature locks up my computer and I have to turn off power-supply.

I have published a Google Doc about my initial experience at:

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1fpl5fJIPve5uE_E4-L8H95eF_twI0PSayf10TOpbTFY/edit?usp=sharing
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1fpl5fJIPve5uE_E4-L8H95eF_twI0PSayf10TOpbTFY/edit?usp=sharing
[_Mod: email address redacted_]
David in Arcola, Texas, U.S.A.


----------



## hukadan (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi,
You have better chance to find assistance on their official forum since most of members of this forum use vanilla FreeBSD. Here it is : https://discourse.trueos.org/.


----------



## ASX (Jan 3, 2017)

Loved you comment at point 18: 



> 18.   At the present time, I do not know any other humans using this operating system.



Welcome into the BSDs world!


----------



## scottro (Jan 3, 2017)

The forum policy is that TrueOS questions aren't allowed.   https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/40469

Sometimes you get an answer though--if you first try their forums, then get no answer, then put TrueOS in the subject line maybe with something (Tried their forums, got no response), 
and then it depends who sees it.  I mean, these forums don't officially support anything--one posts a problem, and hopes that someone who knows the answer will see it.   

Unfortunately though, the two questions you mention are probably specific to TrueOS rather than FreeBSD, so in those particular cases, you're almost certainly better off asking there.  I don't know how active their forum is these days though.


----------



## Sevendogs (Jan 4, 2017)

Version notwithstanding, welcome to the world of BSD  I left 18 years of Linux behind a few months ago for this and I love it. I am a minimalist and a tinkerer so your mileage may vary but I am happy anyway.


----------



## hukadan (Jan 4, 2017)

scottro said:


> I don't know how active their forum is these days though


It seems pretty active to me. You can also find interesting posts like this one about their move from FreeBSD rc(8) to OpenRC : https://discourse.trueos.org/t/openrc-differences-from-freebsd-rc/389/1.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 6, 2017)

David Locklear said:


> I am a newbie with about 8 hours of usage using TrueOS.
> 
> Can I ask for help on this forum?



Rule #7: FreeBSD Forums Rules.

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


Thread closed.


----------

